# Bare shafts hitting right



## smstewa (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello,
Setup
Obsession Defcon 6, 65# bow maxed to 66#@28in draw.
CE maxima hunters 350's @ 387g with a 100g tip
QAD hdx
Wiseguy spot Hogg hook style release

Bareshaft are hitting 4-6in right of fletched consistently at 20yrds. Height is fine. Both fletched and bareshaft punch bullet holes through paper at 6-10ft. 

This is a different style grip than I'm use to so I'm not ruling out my own flaws in my grip but I feel that I can stack fletched arrows pretty tight from 20-40yrds. Also I should be spined correctly. I don't want to make uneducated drastic changes so I'm looking for guidance. What do I do next? Continue to work on grip and form? Move rest? Thanks for the help.

Sean


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Try shortening draw length a little bit..


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd screw on a broadhead. If it goes right like bareshaft, treat it like a left tear and move rest left. Try a full 1/16 and go from there.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

what kind of target are you using? Material/makeup makes a difference in the below question
how do the bare shaft impacts look...knock high/low L/R?


----------



## smstewa (Mar 20, 2011)

Target is a matrix. Molded foam similar to rinehart. Right impact with a nock left. I can see the arrow kind of whipping right at Impact if that makes sense.


----------



## Govtrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

DeathF.above said:


> Try shortening draw length a little bit..


I had the same problem except to the left I had to lengthen my draw an it was perfect. 
So you may need to shorten yours just a touch. 
Also on the obsession bows the are very sensitive to grip. It took me forever to get mine right lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## smstewa (Mar 20, 2011)

gettinold said:


> I'd screw on a broadhead. If it goes right like bareshaft, treat it like a left tear and move rest left. Try a full 1/16 and go from there.


Wouldn't I move rest right for a left tear? RH shooter


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

No. Move the rest to your fletched arrow 1/16" or less at a time.


----------



## smstewa (Mar 20, 2011)

fatboy111 said:


> No. Move the rest to your fletched arrow 1/16" or less at a time.


I'll try that, thank you


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm running into the same problem right now with my 28/60 Drenalin. My arrows are 28" Gold Tip XT. 400's with 100 gr point. They are impacting target approx 4"-5" right of my fletched arrows with tail left. ( weak according to everything I've read). So I try out my 28" Gold Tip XT. 340's and 27" Gold Tip .300 Velocity's both with 100gr point.....same bareshaft results ....with all 3 different spined arrows my bareshaft POI is approximately 4"- 5" right of my fletched arrows...I've adjusted idler lean with yokes from arrow touching string at nock point to arrow approx. 1/2" away from string at nock point.....I tried adjusting my centers hot from 13/16" - 5/8"( where it's set now )....nothing worked....right before I stop messing with it and after just about losing my mind .....I screw on some 125gr points on the .400 spined arrows and shoot....fletched arrows and bareshafts are just about touching and are in target perfectly straight......does this make sense to anyone?


----------

